# My Big Boy Jasper



## teisha888 (Mar 6, 2005)




----------



## soph0127 (Mar 6, 2005)

wow! what a pretty boy....I love how he's mostly white with a few spots of color....adorable!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a fluffy kitty! :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Love the hat


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Handsome cat and unique markings!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

He is lovely!
I love his colours/markings


----------



## tornangel012 (Feb 18, 2005)

WOw that is a BIG BOY! I wonder if he still looks just as big wet (hee hee) :lol:


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

Jasper is beautiful! You must be proud!


----------



## teisha888 (Mar 6, 2005)

Oh I am very proud to have such a fine specimen of feline! He is a great joy to me and my daughter. He always sleeps in the bed with us. Usually right before I go to sleep, he will crawl right on top of my chest (do you know how heavy a 25 pound cat can feel on top of your chest?) and from there he will knead my neck until he falls asleep too. He only drinks out of the bathroom sink, no water bowls for him. lol


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

I can totally relate. My guy is 27 pounds if not more. 8O The 27 pounds is when he was last weighed at the vets office, and that was at least 6 months ago. It actually hurts when he walks on our legs and chest. He's okay if he sits on us though.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Holy Cow, 27 pounds? I hope your cat is a Ragdoll or a Maine **** and the weight is just b/c of big bones -- otherwise your kitty needs to go on a diet! It's unhealthy for kitties! The guy in this post is super cute, I love van patterened kitties! But him too -- he doesn't look like a MC or Ragdoll, so if he's that heavy, maybe he needs a wet food diet? Want to keep him around for as long as possible I'd assume.


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

He is neither of those two breeds, and yes, he is on a regulated diet from our vet. He still isn't loosing the weight. I was told that his motabilism is very low. We are trying to decide whether or not it would be a good idea to give him something to help boost his motabilism a bit. He is in perfect health, and all of his tests come back negative. Hubby says, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it".


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Is he on wet food? If so, what is it called?


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

He gets about a tablespoon of wet food twice a week as a treat. It is a no-name brand, and he will only eat the beef flavoured kind. Pernifity bugger. 
God I love him. :lol:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

cat1963 said:


> He gets about a tablespoon of wet food twice a week as a treat. It is a no-name brand, and he will only eat the beef flavoured kind. Pernifity bugger.
> God I love him. :lol:


Persnickety? lol. Anyway - just wanted to let you know that dry food, especially weight loss versions, are actually a cause of weight GAIN in many cats, and lead to diseases like diabetes. Wet food is MUCH better for your cat, and several members on this board have had success with kitty weight loss by switching. I will link you to a great website that goes into great detail about it, but basically, weight loss dry foods cut out the fat. But they need something to replace it, so they increase the carbs. Wet food is much closer to a cat's natural diet, therefore they break it down easier and it's better for their bodies. Less fillers and crap too.  

This one is "What Cats Should Eat"
http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... eatexcerpt

This one is "Why Cats Need Canned Food"
http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... cannedfood

And this one is "Feline Obesity" and lists two strategies for helping your cat lose weight, and also talks about the dangerous way people put their cats on a "diet." 
http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... w&item=016


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks for the information ForJazz. I truly appreciate it. I have tried him on just wet food before and to be honest, he put more weight on when he ate it. I don't know why my guy can't lose weight and the vet is at a loss as to what to do about it too. I do know that he is checked over every few months for any signs of diabetes, kidney problems, liver problems, etc, and every time the tests come back negative. He is so used to going to the vet now that I don't even have to put him in a carrier any more. I just grab his harness, and he comes right over to me to put it on him. It's funny, but he will not let any other vet take care of him either. One time his regular vet was gone on a farm call so another vet came in to see him. He growled and hissed and spit at her something awful. She left and another vet came in to see him. He did the same thing with her. Three vets later, 8O his own vet came back, heard what he was doing, and came into the examining room himself. Rusty got up on the table and started purring instantly. The vet left to get the other three vets to show them that he was not a vicious little furball. he just knew who he wanted to check him over. He hasn't seen any other vet since. Now whenever he comes in every one says, " Here comes Dr. Rose's star patient." Talk about embarassing.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

That sounds cute to me actually -- I love it when cats know people. Anyway -- I am guessing that he either ate a poor quality wet food before, or he ate too much of it. I really suggest you read those articles. Timed feedings worked great for me and my boy Jack -- he has the definite potential to be a "fat cat" -- he seems to have low metabolism too. But we do timed feedings and I feed a high-quality wet food and he does awesome. The articles are great -- really. It has something to help even your cat -- Dr. Jean has answers for everything. It's really not hopeless.


----------

